# old german owl for adoption



## muttervonvielen (Mar 21, 2013)

Looking for good home. Female--4 years old

There will be a re homing fee.

We are 1 hour north of Fort Wayne, approximately 1 hour south of Kalamazoo, Mi, halfway between Detroit, Michigan and Chicago, Illinois.


Please contact if interested.

[email protected]


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Is this one still available?


----------

